# Titleist National Fitting Centre - Kings Acre



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 8, 2015)

Booking through American Golf I had an Iron fitting today with Graeme as per the title.
Turned up a bit early and was met by Graeme, I had took my current set, Mizuno JPX EZ Forged, as instructed, he handed me a bag of balls and asked if I could warm up for 10-15 minutes, so off I went.
After the warm-up we went into the fitting bay and he then quzzed me about my handicap, what I was after, ball flight etc to give him some idea of were to start.
He then had me hit a few balls with my current 7Iron and recorded them on Trackman, whilst I did that he set up 2 7Irons, an AP1 and AP2, both in standard, ie, as if bought straight off the shelf in a shop.
After the JPX, I hit the same amount of balls with both clubs. Once that was completed we discussed how they felt, what I thought, any observations etc
We then had a look at the figures on Trackman at the results to compare the clubs, both Titleist clubs had a better carry and both had a closer dispersion.

The initial results were for me to proceed with the AP1, Graeme then checked my impact using impact tape on the club face, followed by a lie check again using tape and impact tape, both came out as nuetral and no adjustments required.

As my current Irons are KBS Tour Stiff we moved on to different shafts trying both KBS Tour Stiff and Regular and the MRC KuroKage TiNi 65 in both Stiff and Regular, nothing was rushed and feedback requested at every stage.

Results were then discussed on Trackman and how I felt,

The KBS Regular gave me the best distance overall compared to JPX EZ's but the standard True Temper XP90 R300 gave the best dispersion and a decent distance improvement against the JPX EZ's.

Numbers wise, 

JPX EZ - 133 Carry, 141 Total
AP1 - 143 Carry, 148 Total
AP2 - 144 Carry, 151 Total

With all the data and discussions I decided to go for the AP1's in standard  shaft, length, loft, etc.

It was a great experience, at no time did I feel rushed or pushed into a certain combination, at the end it was a very easy decision based on both feeling and technology.

I haven't been fitted by any other Company, so wouldn't say Titleist is any better or worse than the others.

I would thoroughly recommend a proper fitting.

Thinking about it afterwards I wondered if I'd wasted a 6hr Journey to order everything in standard, I haven't as I am positive they are the right club, if I had risked ordering standard it would've been more luck than judgement, I know I chose them after trying 2 different clubs and 6 different set ups, if I'd of bought them off the shelf I genuinely believe as much as they'd of been exactly the same to hit everywhere but between my ears, I know myself and I would've had doubts, were the AP2's better for me? Should've I stuck with a stiff shaft? etc etc,  Answer is NO, all those questions have been asked and answered. 
I'm already looking forward to getting them and knowing they're are the right club.

Thanks again to Graeme, excellent service


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 8, 2015)

Had my fitting with Graeme up there in 2013 , what a nice guy, no rush no stress no pressure . top quality experience by quality professional


----------



## AMcC (Dec 9, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Had my fitting with Graeme up there in 2013 , what a nice guy, no rush no stress no pressure . top quality experience by quality professional
		
Click to expand...

Still regaling tales of that day yet Bill. Great day and Graeme was really helpful and understanding.


----------



## matt611 (Dec 14, 2015)

what made you go for the AP1's over the AP2's?  Just a feel thing or was it better dispersion


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 14, 2015)

matt611 said:



			what made you go for the AP1's over the AP2's?  Just a feel thing or was it better dispersion
		
Click to expand...

Felt easier to hit and tighter dispersion, the AP2's were longer but my bad shot was way worse.


----------

